# Brake Lights Out



## cmayo (Feb 19, 2005)

The left & right brake lights have stopped working on my 2000 Altima GLE. The center light (in the rear window) works, which eliminates the fuse and switch, I think (checked the fuse anyway, it's good), and the turn signals and flashers work, which eliminates the bulbs, I think.

Anyone know what else I should be looking for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

physically pull the bulbs and check them. the brake lights are on a different circuit than the blinkers. the brake lights are an 1157 bulb.


----------



## cmayo (Feb 19, 2005)

Doh!

I thought I had this all reasoned out, but on the strength of your suggestion I pulled the bulbs and visually inspected them. Both filaments on both bulbs were unbroken but I went ahead and replaced them anyway and that did the trick!

I have brake lights again!

Thanks very much for your reply and for your suggestion, except now I gotta go eat crow and tell my girlfriend that she was right about the danged bulbs after all, in spite of my repeated assertions that it COULDN'T be the bulbs because the blinkers worked.

I hate it when she's right.

Thanks again.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cmayo said:


> Doh!
> 
> I thought I had this all reasoned out, but on the strength of your suggestion I pulled the bulbs and visually inspected them. Both filaments on both bulbs were unbroken but I went ahead and replaced them anyway and that did the trick!
> 
> ...


hehe, no problem. sometimes you just have to go back to basics.


----------

